# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Fear of Punishment

## ProxyFox

Hello. I've had few panic attacks in my short time with good ol' mister Anxiety. There have been a lot of varied causes for me getting anxious, but whenever I go into a full scale panic attack there seems to be one big link between them: punishment. I'm sure this isn't an uncommon phobia, so I thought I'd make a thread since I couldn't find one. I don't have any advice to offer, and I'm saving my stories for later, but I was hoping other people would have advice or expiriences to share. Remember, no matter what fear you may have you certainly are not alone.

A new-found mastigophobiac,
Autumn

----------


## Chantellabella

Hi Autumn and welcome to the forum! 

One of my triggers is the thought that I will be punished. Or rather it used to be. I think what got me over it was the realization that I finally have power in my life. Now I can use my words to take up for myself. Or leave an abusive environment or relationship. In fact, now, if someone even hints at hurting or punishing me, they're quickly sorry. I have rad [BEEP] slapping skills.  ::):

----------


## ProxyFox

Huh, that's awesome, I wish I could do that but that's not a thing you can do in a Catholic school. For me it's more the prospect that I failed someone bad enough for them to do that. I hate dissapointing people more than anything, which sucks when you feel like you do it constantly. I can't say I've ever been punished in an abusive way though, typically I feel like I deserve it. I actually feel really bad when I have a panic attack and the person lets me out of the punishment, I always feel guilty for days on end and it happens almost every time.

----------


## Chantellabella

If you're young, then I guess you can't do that yet. I'm older than dirt. But if you start communicating your feelings about getting anxious, you might be surprised how much people will understand. Maybe tell a trusted older person. If you're still in school, maybe a teacher or if you belong to a church, maybe someone in the church.

----------

